# teacup stingray



## Ray Ray's Pop (Sep 13, 2008)

i glad to announce that i purchased a 125gall tank to put my ray.ray in until i can get it cycled good i have it in my 48gal just got to keep the water good until my big tank is ready also workin on a water garden any sugestion on how to construct it properly


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

here is a care sheet made by scuba kid

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/pro...ter-teacup-stingray-reticulated-stingray.html

water quality is very important for these guys and i hope u have a big enough tank


----------



## Ray Ray's Pop (Sep 13, 2008)

why is it going to the top looks like he is gulpin the air i have a ammoina level of .5 and nirite level of .5 i asked the pet store if i should do a water change but he has only been in the tank for three days i have a 40 gallon with double top filter plus under ground filter is this normal for it to be poppin to the top like that and when it rest on the bottom he is slanted on the side of the tank


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

stingrays do not handle ammonia or nitrite well at all.... if you have even slight amounts it is only going to get worse because rays put off a lot of waste. yes...you need to do a waterchange, and better yet the ray needs to come back out of that tank. 

"teacup" stingrays are usually 1 of 2 species, both get a 14-16 inch disk, then the tail length on top of that. an uncycled 40 gallon tank simply cannot support a stingray IMO.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

> water quality is very important for these guys and i hope u have a big enough tank


There should be _no_ ammonia or nitrite in your tank. The main thing at this point is that he's under a lot of stress from the ammonia/nitrite in your tank. Obviously your tank isn't cycled. It's really a bad idea to add a sensitive fish to an uncycled tank. Like the profile says, they are not for beginner hobbiest. Please, please research before you buy anything living. You should be able to see why that's important at this point. Also, I'm not sure how big your stingray is, but he's going to need a much bigger tank.

That said, you already have him. So, something needs to be done. I would return him to the fish/pet store you got him from. He's going to need a lot more care and larger tank in the future. Your tank isn't cycled, so if you keep him, you're going to need to do frequent water changes to keep the levels down, which might not save him. I wouldn't risk it, personally.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Take him back to the store. Unless you can go and get a 210 gallon tank for him to live in for the next two years and bigger when he out grows it... take him back.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh take him back soon


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I dont think the tank will be the problem. The fact that he goes to the surface for air is what worries me..


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

SBDTHUR said:


> I dont think the tank will be the problem. The fact that he goes to the surface for air is what worries me..


SBD, the tank has .5 ppm ammonia, and .5 ppm nitrite.... it will not support this stingray. Stingrays produce a ton of waste, and frankly, they get huge. I think it would be fair to say that anything this stingray is doing that is out of th ordinary for a stingray, would be caused by the ammonia and nitrite in the water.

IMO it is going to be very hard to, both, get the tank cycled and keep the ray alive.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I meant the tank size...  He's probably going to surface because he dislikes the water so much was the point i was making.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

the tank size is the problem, or at least not helping any. 40 gallons of water IMO is not enough to support a stingray, which is why people with small tanks and stingrays run into a problem with ammonia.... so... the tank is the problem...IME/IMO/IMHO


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I would never put a ray in anything less than 100 gallons. Which is why I dont have one.... Yet.. 4 More years til I'm no longer living at home/in a dorm.


----------

